# How soon is too soon for puppy cut?



## kodamom (Mar 31, 2010)

If I gave Koda a cut myself with some clippers, do you think 10 weeks old is too young? He pretty much will let me do whatever I need to on him without too much fuss so far. 

Thanks


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Its your preference. Unless his hair is very difficult to care for you might enjoy letting the puppy fluff grow for a few more weeks. Its awfully cute.


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

*I like puppy cuts but the longer hair WILL help keep the pup warm.*

Even my three year old dog is happier in longer coat except for the warmest time of year.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

At 10 weeks, it's up to you if you want to give them a haircut (although I wouldn't take them to the groomer!) Usually at that age, the coat is not too difficult to maintain so i personally would never give a 10 week old a haircut with clippers. But it's up to you.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I just love their puppy hair and the way it starts to grow ^_^ toooo cute.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

10 weeks seems to soon to me ,try and let the hair grow... after all maltese are 
a long hair bred .


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

are you just wanting to keep the hair super short to make it easier to maintain? A 10 week old puppy HAS a puppy cut..it is a young puppy. I would think the coat would be pretty easy to maintain until at least 4-6 months of age... I prefer long hair so I dont do puppy cuts though.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Clipping around the face should be fine, so he could see and not have the hair irritate his eyes.


----------



## mi_ku_5 (Jun 2, 2008)

I can tell you that (responsible) Poodle breeders start shaving face, feet and tails at a very early age so their puppies are used to the grooming process. While a haircut may be unneccessary, I don't think it would be harmful at all. If you are planning on keeping his hair short, then it's a good training opportunity IMO. I do agree that 10 weeks is too young to go to the groomer though, you should do it yourself or find a mobile/housecall groomer w/ OCD.


----------



## barefoot contessa (Mar 9, 2010)

My little girl is 10 1/2 weeks. She is very easy to maintain. I love her fluffy coat. I have had her exactly 1 week today. I know the breeder should of kept her till 12 weeks but she did not agree with me.


----------



## kodamom (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your input. I do love his fluff and it is at a great length. I just would like his tail and face a little shorter. I do live in NC and its already 90 degrees here this week, it gets very humid. I do plan on keeping a puppycut during the hot months.


----------

